# Art/Object Issues > Rigging >  Serra at MoMA

## T. Ashley McGrew

case-31-of-40 Serra.jpg

Nice series of images at this link http://www.moma.org/explore/inside_o...=Art21_Twitter

----------


## Jamie Hascall

That's amazing. It's so cool to see what can be accomplished with sufficient planning and support.

----------

